# Driving a moto in Shanghai: how to get a licence and bike



## 3xpat (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have my licence, it is lost. So can somebody advise me how to get a motorbike/gas scooter please?

I heard motorbikes are banned in Shanghai but I see people driving around. I wouldn't mind buying fake set - plates, licence to fill the gas. Can somebody point me to a taobao seller? 

Or if there is a realistic legal way, how to do it?

I speak/read Chinese


----------



## 3xpat (Nov 5, 2014)

anybody?


----------



## zhanglulu (Jan 13, 2015)

i just check on taobao and find this. Maybe you can check and talk to the seller. But i suppose the price is a little high, 5000rmb!!!

Oh. sorry i can't put links now. You can search 代办摩托车驾驶证 on taobao and you will find it.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Driving without the proper paperwork will create jail time for you in case something happens. Much easier to just get a legit license. Fast (takes a morning), cheap (few 100 RMB if you have a legal license from another country) and safe. If I recall well moto's with lower engine capacity are allowed (it's either set at 250 or 500cc), hence Harley or a Goldwing you'll not see.


----------

